# RAG - Ragnar Metals



## Joe Blow (5 June 2010)

Drake Resources Limited (DRK) is a gold and silver mining and exploration company operating in New South Wales and Western Australia. DRK's main activities are through its alliance with Zinifex Ltd, the global zinc, lead and silver mining company.

http://www.drakeresources.com.au


----------



## springhill (28 July 2010)

Drake Resources are currently chasing Au/Cu in Sweden. There they are targetting the Falun Copper/Gold mine on both the eastern and western zones. The Falun Au/Cu mine was established around 700AD and was the world's largest copper producer in the 17th and 18th centuries. Mining stopped in 1992.
Throughout it's history 35 million tonnes of ore were mined containing on average 1-3% Cu, 2-6% Zn and 1-7g/t Au.
Of recent exploration best results in the Eastern zone were 31m @4.4g/t Au and 1.2% Cu from 59m, also 24.6m @ 3.1g/t Au and 1.7% Cu from 2m.
Best of the western zone were an intercept of 17.2m @ 2.3g/t Au, 1.9% Cu, 3.8% Zn, 0.8% Pb and 56.4g/t Ag from around 120m. Hole was still mineralised at bottom of drill depth.

Current SP 13c
MC $7m
Shares on Issue 52.6m
High/Low 37c/12c
Cash at Hand $6.9m
Expenses this Quarter $850k


----------



## barney (7 January 2011)

springhill said:


> Drake Resources are currently chasing Au/Cu in Sweden. There they are targetting the Falun Copper/Gold mine on both the eastern and western zones. The Falun Au/Cu mine was established around 700AD and was the world's largest copper producer in the 17th and 18th centuries. Mining stopped in 1992.
> Throughout it's history 35 million tonnes of ore were mined containing on average 1-3% Cu, 2-6% Zn and 1-7g/t Au.
> Of recent exploration best results in the Eastern zone were 31m @4.4g/t Au and 1.2% Cu from 59m, also 24.6m @ 3.1g/t Au and 1.7% Cu from 2m.
> Best of the western zone were an intercept of 17.2m @ 2.3g/t Au, 1.9% Cu, 3.8% Zn, 0.8% Pb and 56.4g/t Ag from around 120m. Hole was still mineralised at bottom of drill depth.
> ...




Not much talk about this Co. but could be a sleeper about to wake. 

Had a nice spike in late October. The retrace was short and sweet, and now it looks like its starting to move again.

Low market cap ... well funded in the short term .... nice looking projects ... and not many shares on issue ....... A lot of boxes ticked for a spec play.

I've only got a few, but wish I had a lot more the way its looking.


----------



## tugga (9 January 2011)

this is on my watch list... waiting for a retrace. A cup has formed and its either going to retrace for another entry point or continue to run.


----------



## barney (9 January 2011)

tugga said:


> this is on my watch list... waiting for a retrace. A cup has formed and its either going to retrace for another entry point or continue to run.




Howdy Tugga,  Think you may be right .... The 38 cent resistance point looks pivotal now. 

Fridays 11% run up on healthy volume against a generally weakish market was unexpected, and to be honest looked like buyers not wanting to miss out, so I wonder if there is some more positive news in the pipeline .

I bought a few with the intention of buying a few more on any short term retrace, but the buyers jumped in on friday, so it does look positive .... any retrace now below 34 cents would look a bit odd! 

Considering how Uranium is hotting up, it is worth noting that DRK hold over 4% stake in AEE which look to hold one of the 10 largest uranium deposits in the world   .... 

AEE's SP has been on the move as well, so DRK will no doubt be getting some spill over from that ..... The Board of Directors are almost identical, so they will know what is going on with both Co's ...... That can work in either +tive and -tve ...... but based on the charts of both Co's, the news looks very promising !


----------



## barney (1 February 2011)

barney said:


> Howdy Tugga,  Think you may be right .... The 38 cent resistance point looks pivotal now.




The 38 cent resistance as it turned out,  quickly turned into 38.5 cent support.

Since my last post, DRK has risen another 25% ...... thats 66% in a month 

The buyers have been chasing this up for some reason ... and it makes you wonder just how good their Gold resource may turn out to be!

It really looks like its due for a retrace/consolidation around the 50 cent mark, so it will be interesting to see how any sell volume is treated by those in the know.


----------



## barney (4 February 2011)

barney said:


> Since my last post, DRK has risen another 25% ...... thats 66% in a month





Add a few more % to that last post ..... these guys must have struck the "mother lode"  Nobody wants to sell just yet .... It is starting to look over done though.


----------



## subi1 (4 February 2011)

barney said:


> Add a few more % to that last post ..... these guys must have struck the "mother lode"  Nobody wants to sell just yet .... It is starting to look over done though.




I think Mauratania was the link to Drake being recognised.

It has pretty big acreage right next to a huge discovery.

It could be a pretty exciting 12 months for this one.

We will have to wait and see though


----------



## barney (4 February 2011)

subi1 said:


> I think Mauratania was the link to Drake being recognised.
> 
> It has pretty big acreage right next to a huge discovery.
> 
> ...




Agree Subi,  Their tenement port folio looks pretty impressive.  I was reading their full blurb a few weeks back, looked at the chart, and thought to myself .... I should buy this stock ..... only wish I'd bought more than just a token amount ...  

The lack of willing sellers has been the standout over the past 2 weeks. There will have to be a plateau point soon, but its obviously tightly held by those in the know.  Bottom drawer for mine!!
Cheers.


----------



## vas77d (8 February 2012)

Please advise what is happening with this company and share price?


----------



## springhill (19 June 2012)

I thought DRK had some interesting projects when i first looked at it 2 years ago, and they had a great price run soon after that.

Ironically, they are back at the same price, and i think they have a whole new suite of projects worth looking at in West Africa and Scandinavia.
Over this time they have, to their credit keep their capital structure tight, with only 82.5m shares on issue and $6.1m in the bank (as of March), probably somewhere closer to $4m now.

2 directors recently purchased 120,000 shares on market each.
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20120514/pdf/4267z2mmbrpcv1.pdf

*WEST AFRICA*

Hosts projects in Mauritania, Guinea and Senegal.

Conchita (Mauritania) has thrown up an individual result of 1m @ 57g/t, aswell as some other good grades but at only 1-2m thick. Depths range from 19m-138m. Many assay results still to come, worth keeping an eye on.
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20120608/pdf/426qy6j77fb10k.pdf

Tasiast South (Mauritania) 17,000m drill program over 8km strike length reveals grades up to 3g/t. 5,000m infill program in progress to further investigate the best results.
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20120430/pdf/425xsyw199tmyt.pdf

Seimana Project (Guinea) Geochemical sampling and mapping commenced.

Samekouta Project (Senegal) Geochemical sampling has been completed, results expected soon.

*SCANDINAVIA
*
Norway Ground follow up of VTEM airborne targets commenced. Drilling Roros later in 2012


Sweden Substantial underground drilling programme planned at Falun. Drilling follow up of VTEM targets underway in Drake 100% properties


Finland drilling programme continuing


----------



## springhill (31 July 2012)

*Strong gold values at Drake’s Seimana Gold Project in Guinea*
• Major regional soil & termite mound geochemical programme completed at Seimana, Guinea
• Many strong gold anomalies to 2.87 g/t gold in soil
• Consecutive soil samples (800m) average 0.68 g/t gold
• Part of a substantial north-south orientated anomaly
• Numerous areas of artisanal workings
• Multiple drill targets identified


----------



## springhill (31 July 2012)

*Drake secures rights over two significant copper-zinc mines in Norway*

Drake Resources has acquired important exploration rights to some 100 square kilometers of highly prospective copper and zinc ground in the Grong District of Nord Trondelag in Norway known as the Gjersvik Project.
The company finds this project particularly attractive as the rights are located in a proven and significant mining area, are close to infrastructure and have not had the benefit of modern exploration technologies.
This acquisition is in line with the company’s strategy to build a valuable portfolio of precious and base metal resources in Scandinavia.

The rights include:
-Nine 100% Drake claims including the historic Gjersvik mine
-Exploration and Exploitation (Mining) Agreement over the Joma mine, which closed in the 1990s

*Mineralisation*
The Joma Naeringspark claims encompass the Joma mine and its prospective westerly and southerly strike
extensions. A total of 11.5million tones was mined at Joma from 1972 to 1998 at a grade of 1.49% copper and 1.45% zinc (Source Grong Gruber/Geological Survey of Norway, NGU).
The 100% Drake claims include the Gjersvik project where 500,000 tonnes of ore grading 2.15% copper and 0.6% zinc was mined from 1994 to 1998 (source Grong Gruber/Geological Survey of Norway, NGU).
The 100% claims also cover strike extensions of the geology which hosts the Joma Mine.


*Infrastructure & Programs*
The previous mine buildings remain in place, although the processing equipment has been sold. Access to the underground workings remains but the mine is flooded.
Proposed programs for 2012 include a detailed airborne magnetic survey over Joma to identify structures and extensions of the (magnetic) pyrrhotite ore. High quality targets would be followed-up with ground gravity and EM depth soundings, and ultimately drilling where warranted.
A proposed electromagnetic survey over the Gjersvik area is currently being reviewed and is subject to funding.


----------



## springhill (2 August 2012)

*LÃ¸kken Project, Norway exciting copper zinc drill targets identified*

- LÃ¸kken Mine largest single copper zinc deposit in Norway
- LÃ¸kken produced 24 Mt ore @ 2.1% Cu, 1.9% Zn & 19g/t Ag between 1654 & 1987 (Source Norwegian Geological Survey)
- Ground Fixed Loop EM surveys conducted in March/April confirm presence of source conductors
- Modelling of EM suggests relatively flat lying to steep dipping rods & plates which have potential to be generated by large massive sulphide bodies
- First phase program - five drillholes to test high quality targets
- Drake joint venture with Panoramic Resources Ltd

*Drill Targets & Geology*
*The Kviknan anomaly* is about 1.8 kilometres long and modelled as a plunging, rodiform conductor dipping shallowly to the east. It is contained entirely within the basalt sequence hosting the LÃ¸kken orebody. Glacial sediments cover the area closest to where it may outcrop.
No gravity or FLEM were collected here because the VTEM data was easily modelled.

*The Kong Karl East anomaly* lies along strike of the small Kong Karl copper-zinc massive sulphide deposit and appears to be rodiform extending in depth. Like Kviknan the source was directly modelled from the VTEM. The anomaly while covered by glacial sediments does appear from lateral geology to be hosted by basalts.

*The HalsetÃ¥sen North anomaly* occurs close to and down dip of a well-developed exhalative horizon which has been mined for roadstone and appears as a red conductor below. The target of interest is a deeper sub parallel conductor stratigraphically below in this inverted stratigraphy at a similar position to the mine sulphide horizon. The conductors are hosted by basalts.

*The Damlia North West anomaly* is very similar, in that a planar conductor in red is associated with surface outcrop of exhalites while stratigraphically below is a rodiform conductor (shaded in blue) in a similar stratigraphic position to the LÃ¸kken orebody. The conductors are hosted within basaltic stratigraphy

*At Jordhus* a planar conductor (in blue) was extensively drilled in the 1950’s, and intersected a well-developed but poorly mineralised exhalative horizon. At Jordhus North a well developed rodiform conductor extends stratigraphically below the exhalative horizon in this inverted stratigraphy and is therefore a priority target. The conductors are hosted within basalt.


*Alliance and joint venture terms*
Under the alliance terms, Panoramic has the right to sole-fund exploration to earn a 70 per cent interest in the projects. Drake can participate in the projects at 30 per cent or 10 per cent or revert to a two per cent Net Smelter Return royalty.


----------



## oldblue (2 August 2012)

Panoramic's 70% interest in the JV is the key to this venture, IMO. If they are serious about diversifying away from nickel, as they claim, they should be prepared to spend up big to progress this project.

Watching with interest!

Incidentally, Springhill, do you ever sleep?


----------



## springhill (2 August 2012)

oldblue said:


> Panoramic's 70% interest in the JV is the key to this venture, IMO. If they are serious about diversifying away from nickel, as they claim, they should be prepared to spend up big to progress this project.
> 
> Watching with interest!
> 
> Incidentally, Springhill, do you ever sleep?




I will let Bon Jovi answer that question for me


----------



## springhill (8 August 2012)

*Nordgruva project, Norway, ground surveys generate exceptional copper zinc drill targets*

• significant source conductors south & west of Kongens-Rodalen mines identified
o mines produced 1.5 Mt of ore grading 2.8% Cu & 5.7% Zn, 0.4% Pb & 23 g/t Ag between 1657 & 1940
• FLEM modelling suggests shallow dipping plates of conductive material - potentially sourced by large massive sulphide developments
• Drake interpretation links conductors to main mineralisation in high grade copper mining district
• four drill holes will test key targets
• enhancing quality of Drake’s Scandinavian portfolio


----------



## springhill (1 September 2012)

*Significant nickel, copper, cobalt deposits acquired – Espedalen, Norway*

• Drake applied for & has been granted 12 exploration claims covering the Espedalen nickel-copper district
• The granted claims provide Drake with a 100% interest over two recently discovered nickel-copper deposits in the Espedalen Project
o Dalen deposit - potentially open-pitable with non JORC compliant indicated mineral resource estimate of 4.6 Mt @ 0.29% Ni, 0.12% Cu & 0.02% Co & non JORC compliant inferred mineral resource estimate of 5.4 Mt @ 0.25% Ni, 0.11% Cu & 0.02% Co
o Stormyra – non JORC compliant inferred mineral resource estimate of 1 Mt @ 1.09% Ni, 0.48% Cu, 0.04% Co
o Megrund - partially tested EM target with intersections including 51m @ 0.74% Ni and 117m @ 0.31% Ni, open pit potential
• Similar geology to Canada’s large Voisey’s Bay deposit
• In line with strategy to build Scandinavian nickel & copper portfolio
• Historic mining district with substantial exploration prospects & upside
• Reviewing historical data to determine next steps in exploration program

*First RC drilling defines broad gold zones at Tasiast South, Mauritania*

• Broad zones of gold identified by RC drilling at Drake’s newly defined Ghassariat Prospect
- 50km from 20 Moz Tasiast gold mine & processing facilities
• Mineralisation analogous to Tasiast ore zones & near-ore alteration zones
• 10km² Ghassariat Prospect targeted for further RC drilling
• Additional gold anomalous zones for further testing within the 95km of greenstone belt

I think DRK has the potential to be an exciting company, but their MC:Cash ratio is what is deterring me from being more bullish on them ATM.


----------



## burglar (20 December 2012)

Significant New Discovery at Granmuren Sweden :

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20121220/pdf/42c2f3yc8z6rjh.pdf


----------



## Anmar (22 December 2012)

burglar said:


> Significant New Discovery at Granmuren Sweden :
> 
> http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20121220/pdf/42c2f3yc8z6rjh.pdf




21st Dec  Drake Resources (ASX: DRK, Drake) has intersected close to 200 metres of disseminated
sulphides at its Granmuren copper-nickel discovery in central Sweden.
The permit containing the Granmuren discovery, and all of the additional nickel permits in the
district, are wholly owned by Drake.

The presence of nickel and copper in the sulphides in TS006 has been confirmed by Drake’s
geologists and the on-site XRF (x-ray florescence spectrometer). Pyrrhotite mineralisation in
holes TS001-TS005 contained the following intersections:
 16m @ 0.32% Ni, 0.50% Cu & 0.03% Co in 12DDTS003 within overall intersection of 97m
@ 0.17% Ni & 0.17 Cu
 11.6m @ 0.40% Ni, 0.51% Cu & 0.04% Co in 12DDTS001
Laboratory analyses for hole TS006 are expected in January 2013.

The share price closed at $0.165,  up from $0.065,  and increase over 130%


----------



## Tyler Durden (14 March 2013)

Trading halt - capital raising.


----------



## Frazer123 (9 March 2016)

Trading Halt - Significant Acquisition


----------



## System (27 November 2018)

On November 26th, 2018, Drake Resources Limited (DRK) changed its name and ASX code to Ragnar Metals Limited (RAG).


----------



## frugal.rock (6 August 2020)

Probably an interesting day for Ragnar tomorrow. 
On a trading halt pending announcement re a "transaction".
All will be revealed... tomorrow morning. Sounds mysterious, but that's all I know, apart from I picked it as a likely TA trade. 
Not held.


----------



## greggles (27 May 2021)

Ragnar Metals has been re-instated to official quotation after an almost ten month suspension. It has undergone a five to one share consolidation, reducing the shares on issue from 313,424,062 to 62,684,889. $5.5 million was raised in April, which is a decent amount of cash.

The company has acquired the Leeds Project and the Kenya Project, both located in the Eastern Goldfields region of Western Australia, and intends to commence exploration activities at these projects.


----------



## Stockbailx (22 June 2021)

Interesting Prospect; Been making consequential gains since the end of may, with 4 ongoing projects, to keep it busy. Made a strong announcement today; MASSIVE SULPHIDE MINERALISATION INTERSECTED AT TULLSTA ; https://www.ragnarmetals.com.au/investor-centre

Good to to see you got in early, what gives 'how ya do',  think they have the product projection, to advance'.


----------



## Stockbailx (22 June 2021)




----------



## greggles (25 June 2021)

Ragnar Metals really moving this morning, up 14.75% to 7c, with an intraday high of 7.5c.

Nice positive announcement on Tuesday morning with the company reporting that significant magmatic sulphide mineralisation has been intersected by the second drill hole of the maiden drilling program at its 100%-owned Tullsta Nickel Project in Sweden.

Buyers are chasing this one at the moment with sellers in control, even three days after the announcement. Demand is very strong. RAG feels and looks very bullish at the moment.


----------



## The Triangle (24 July 2021)

Definitely promising drill results here with 7m 2%+ nickel and 1.5% copper in the core, but looks like its all about 500m deep.   Was surprised that the SP dropped to 5.5 cps.  Obviously the market was expecting better results.   With phase 1 drilling looking to be finished - when will phase 2 drilling start - I could not figure that one out.  I suppose very shortly we'll be seeing the RC results from the gold drilling?

Love these little juniors that seem to have all their announcements written up _well _before hand....  I found the explanation of XRF unnecessary.  Do Rolls Royce explain how airplanes fly in their press releases?  No.  If people want to know about XRF - then I'm sure they can google it themselves.   Also did this really need a trading halt?  I have some interest here in RAG, but the way the releases are written turns me off a little.   Wish these boards would not try so hard but I'll still keep an eye on this one.


----------



## Stockbailx (25 July 2021)

Maybe a good time to get back into Ragnar. I confirmed, into this one back when, and it hasn't let me down. I thought this was a promising stock, spotted at the moment just over 0.055c.Phase 1 didn't achieve the share price it was looking for. When will all the action start, just have to see the progression of  phase 2 drilling. Sure there is more in the kitty..Needs volume to conger...


----------



## Stockbailx (9 September 2021)

Ragnar Announced today;
4M AT 6.6 G/T AU CONFIRMS POTENTIAL FOR SEVERAL 
NEW GOLD BEARING STRUCTURES AT LEEDS


----------



## greggles (16 November 2021)

Drilling should be commencing shortly at RAG's Tullsta Nickel Project in Sweden. The company recently raised $1.225 million through the issue of 35 million shares at 3.5c per share.

Here are the "Next Steps" as outlined in the capital raising announcement from last Wednesday 10 November.






RAG also announced last Wednesday that it has executed a Binding Heads of Agreement to acquire 100% of WestOz Lithium Pty Ltd which is the applicant for five highly prospective lithium tenements in the Pilbara region and one tenement in the Gascoyne region of Western Australia.

The RAG share price has been steadily increasing since late September, having risen from 3.5c to 5c in that time. Even at 5c, the market cap is still only ~$16 million. I suspect the lithium projects may be more exciting to the market than the nickel project in Sweden, although that may change after assay results are returned from the upcoming drilling program.


----------



## bk1 (7 January 2022)

greggles said:


> I suspect the lithium projects may be more exciting to the market



Very possible @greggles , two days now of high relative volume.
Due diligence on the Lithium tenements extended until end of the month.
Ariel Eddie King is a name that crops up consistently if you happen to like junior explorers... 
Watching atm.


----------



## waterbottle (7 January 2022)

Any information on why these tenements are being sold?


----------



## waterbottle (14 January 2022)

I've been looking into this company over the past week. 
If they do acquire the lithium tenements then they should be revalued as lithium explorers - with an MC of 17 Mil. they would be undervalued IMO. 
The other aspect of the business is nickel production. 

Both metals would allow this company to take advantage of the green energy boom. 

Having said that, this is all continent on what those tenements can offer. They are located to other high value lithium sites although not sure if that would have any bearing on what's being offered. 

My 2c is that it'd be foolish for the company to not purchase them, given the markets reaction to lithium projects to date and the small cost associated.


----------



## Stockbailx (18 February 2022)

waterbottle said:


> My 2c is that it'd be foolish for the company to not purchase them, given the markets reaction to lithium projects to date and the small cost associated.



Ragnar digging their way out of a slump, with promising results intersected, 145m of extensive magmatic Ni-Cu mineralisation
comprising massive, semi-massive, matrix and coarse blebby sulphides.
 A further four diamond wedge holes will be planned, aiming to cut out exisiting deep drill platform holes. The company plans to commence regional analysis of the Granmuren magmatic intrusion within the tenement package targeting favourable sites for potential nickel and copper mineralisation.
 Lithium projects to play a part in future price extensions?


----------



## Stockbailx (12 April 2022)

RAG back into the good books. I've been bragging on about it but not much to show for it. Appears to be a busy stock. Maybe today's announcement may boost there confidence...


----------

